# Vega, our baby girl :)



## Vega's Dad (May 12, 2017)

Vega came home with us two weeks ago and it took her no time to adapt to her new home. She's turning one next month:catsm


----------



## Greenport ferals (Oct 30, 2010)

She's a beauty. I love the flying cat pose.


----------



## Arianwen (Jun 3, 2012)

That is a truly gorgeous set of photos.


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

Gorgeous! her tabby colouring is very unique.


----------



## Vega's Dad (May 12, 2017)

Thank you all for the good words! I'll let Vega know 
Vega had FVRCP booster today which didn't bother her at all. She seemed enjoyed the trip to see vet except for the body temperature measurement part...
She reminded me a kitten I rescued 13 years ago. So when we saw her in the shelter, we knew she's our baby


----------



## Amy01 (Mar 3, 2017)

Ohh!! my lovely lady simply Vega is adorable..


----------



## amy22 (Jul 5, 2013)

What beautiful markings! Nice to see you Amy01


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

Vega looks like such a sweetheart! I love her coloring. I had a brown tabby who had hints of red in her coat but her coat was darker overall than Vega's. 

Love the pic of her in her bed with her paws stretched forward.


----------



## Vega's Dad (May 12, 2017)

spirite said:


> Love the pic of her in her bed with her paws stretched forward.


That was just one rare moment to show her kind side. Basically, she would claim ownership of anything I sit on and lose her interest in minutes because I sit somewhere else where she wants to put her tiny butt, too.


----------

